

Ask HN: Do you publicly announce your number of users? - emilepetrone

For Housefed.com, there are 634 users. I'm a small site and all of my competitors know that so what's the big deal? Some people seem to think there is a competitive advantage to keeping that information private - but it just seems funny to me.
======
MPiccinato
FaveOne.com has 766 users :)

Since we are small, I am not sure how our beliefs about this data compare to
those with larger projects.

------
pdenya
IMO it depends on the site and whether or not the number of users correlate
directly with income. For instance, i've worked on a few microsites for brands
that report number of users on the site as a form of social proof.

On the other hand large services that announce their numbers might persuade
more companies to enter the space.

------
abbasmehdi
Ask yourself why and why not you should or shouldn't publish the numbers, make
a list, weigh the pros and cons and then decide. Sounds like you're just
publishing this info because you have it, not for a good reason.

